# lily pipes



## John Starkey (2 Feb 2009)

HI All,does anyone know if you can get nano lily pipes to fit the eden 501?, the tubing is 9mm ,regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Feb 2009)

here you go

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1909


----------



## Garuf (2 Feb 2009)

You can but unless you already have the eden I would get an eheim or a hydor as the edens are really very gutless.


----------



## John Starkey (2 Feb 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> here you go
> 
> http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1909


Hi Mark,you know i must be getting stupid in my old age   looked on there and didnt notice it,cheers mate john


----------



## John Starkey (2 Feb 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> You can but unless you already have the eden I would get an eheim or a hydor as the edens are really very gutless.


Hi Garuf,do you use a eden 501? i just want something small for a dennerle nano,regards john.


----------



## Garuf (2 Feb 2009)

I do indeed, have been for a good 12months, they're temprimental little beasts. 
The biggest problems I've come across are:
Impeller shaking its self lose then rattling its head off and being  a sod to get lined back up.
Impeller falling out without warning.
The top seal perishing. 
having to clean the media once a week to keep flow good.
No room to add purigen
replaced the media for eheim balls lost about 30% of the flow.
Not capable of having it underneath the tank and difficulty in putting intake and outtake next to each other as a result.
Randomly being airlocked for no reason what so ever and not pumping any water at all. 
The whole impeller assemble came lose once and I thought it was dead only to find that when I stripped everything back and cleaned it a build up of mulm had blocked everything up.


----------



## John Starkey (2 Feb 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I do indeed, have been for a good 12months, they're temprimental little beasts.
> The biggest problems I've come across are:
> Impeller shaking its self lose then rattling its head off and being  a sod to get lined back up.
> Impeller falling out without warning.
> ...



Hi Garuf,nuff said,john


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Feb 2009)

I'm affraid i'd have to disagree with everything garuf has said there. My Eden had be perfect in every sense, George gave it to me after using it for over 6 months with no issues and i've had it for a similar amount of time with still no issues. The flow is good and you've seen it setup on my Dennerle tank, it just works mate.
No doubt that in every product range there are a few duff ones but IME they rock.
I got some Cal Aqua glassware from TGM and 9mm Eheim hose, just warmed up to get it over the glassware and it works very well.


----------



## Garuf (3 Feb 2009)

Odd that you say that, a lot of people I've spoken to who have used them have found them feeble and had quality issues all of which center around the impeller. I shalt argue, just saying my experience over the last 18 months (I checked my account) and I wouldn't buy another nor could I recommend one with a clear conscious.


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Feb 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Odd that you say that, a lot of people I've spoken to who have used them have found them feeble and had quality issues all of which center around the impeller. I shalt argue, just saying my experience over the last 18 months (I checked my account) and I wouldn't buy another nor could I recommend one with a clear conscious.


Thats fair mate, i'm only relaying my experiences too


----------



## Daryn (4 Feb 2009)

My Eden has been great so far and its got the glassware, i would agree that it needs regular maintenance for good flow but i stuff mine with filter floss, my issues were with the PM glassware and the suckers it comes with, the suckers are very poor and really a bit too tight no matter how much you soften them up so combined with the fragile glassware its a nightmare, i broke my first sets inflow then decided the second set had the same problem so used the clear suction cups from AE and these are a much better fit that centre in the sucker better, only had it since xmas but the impeller has been fine so far but its certainly gutless and probably wouldnt buy another because of this.


----------

